# Rocking Chair



## CodyC (Oct 28, 2012)

This is a Hal Taylor designed chair. It's my third one of these to make and this one goes to a co-worker who wanted it to give to his wife for Christmas.

It's Black Walnut from East Texas (bought from a local sawmill). The two middle laminations on the back slats are Ash for extra strength. Finish is three coats of Danish Oil and I waxed it with Briwax after the pics were taken. It took me roughly 50 hours to complete.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DomInick (Oct 28, 2012)

That's some fine workmanship. Absolutely astonishing.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 28, 2012)

WOW...  Excellent piece! Excellent craftsmanship, attention to detail - great finish... Just excellent !
Scott


----------



## Kevin (Oct 28, 2012)

Awesome. I never attempted such an ambitious piece as that. But I know that chairs, especially ones with curves are very challenging. You have talent my friend - very nice job.


----------



## Brink (Oct 29, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Awesome. I never attempted such an ambitious piece as that. But I know that chairs, especially ones with curves are very challenging. You have talent my friend - very nice job.



+1


----------



## Kenbo (Oct 29, 2012)

That is awesome. I just can't stop looking at it. I love the shape, the curves, the finish, the stock choice. Everything looks fantastic. Just a great job all around. Great work.


----------



## cabomhn (Oct 29, 2012)

Very elegant, everything on this chair is precision made right down to the curve on the back rails, nice work!


----------



## myingling (Oct 29, 2012)

NYWoodturner said:


> WOW...  Excellent piece! Excellent craftsmanship, attention to detail - great finish... Just excellent !
> Scott



Couldnt have said it better ,,Great work


----------



## Dusty (Oct 29, 2012)

You've created a beautiful chair! 50 hours??? I'm even more impressed. What tools did you use for carving and sanding to get that much carving done in 50 hours?


----------



## Mizer (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful work! That will be a very nice Christmas gift.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 29, 2012)

Beautiful work! A well made rocker has got to be one of the best things on Earth.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 29, 2012)

Great job, and fast too! Hal has excellent plans and jigs, one of those chairs has been on my bucket list for some time.


----------

